
Protanopia is a revolutionary digital comic - puppetmaster30
http://andrebergs.com/protanopia/
======
vanattab
Given the color pallet of the comic shouldn't it be called Tritanopia?

------
type0
I've got seasick from just looking this

------
krapans
Looks so awesome :O

